
Microsoft finally gives Teams what it needs to take on Slack: A free version - sciurus
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/07/microsoft-finally-gives-teams-what-it-needs-to-take-on-slack-a-free-version/
======
abower
We tried it at work, I wanted to like it but it was often slow, some features
only sort of work due to the way they are integrated with office 365 and
lastly, too much conversation emphasis. Now, at our workplace, for dev related
items, basically 'I'm the guy'. I have been in IT for ~ 30 years and try to
keep up on most areas. That being said, I have to say I really don't find the
conversation thread communication style all that helpful on technical
projects. So, teams, slack etc don't seem as handy to me as perhaps others
find them. Getting back to teams, one of the primary failings was that the
schedule and tasks integration looks ok on the surface, but once you try to
use it you quickly run into serious roadblocks. Can't combine project
schedules into a global view. Navigation of multiple lanes is tedious as every
lane scrolls independantly and the scroll bars helpfully disappear on you etc
etc. I filed numerous helpful suggestions but never saw much progress on
things that seemed basic requirements. In the end we have put it aside and are
using other tools now. Maybe your mileage will be better though.

------
gregmac
Does anyone have experience using Teams as part of daily work (eg, not
including trial purposes)?

~~~
gimiluv
We use it daily (around 200 people) and have replaced several slack licenses
and Skype for Business. We figured it was a good way to unify the organisation
under one platform that was already paid for with our 365 license. Not
everyone is happy losing Slack, but overall, I've found it to be a massive
improvement over Skype for Business, particularly its user friendliness across
different platforms (Windows, Mac, iOS, Linux). Its been pretty solid in terms
of conference calls, group creation and project organisation (conversations,
file-sharing, etc)

